# Insurance?



## onedelorean (Sep 30, 2011)

I am new to this board and frankly new to the industry. I was wondering what you guys do for insuring your stuff? I did a cuple google searches and came up with a few companies that offer it.

Entertainment Insurance for Film and Movie Production

Entertainment Insurance for Films, Movies, TV, and Web Production

Has anyone used them before? Any recommendations? Any help would be great!


----------



## museav (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you clarify what you mean by "insuring your stuff"? Are you talking about stuff that is owned by and installed in a venue, your personal stuff you use on jobs, stuff you're renting out or what? Is the 'stuff' tools, materials or equipment and are you addressing just things or also property, personal/commercial/professional liability, loss of income and other aspects?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't used either of the services, but those are geared towards companies with a substantial amount of gear. If you are a one-man gig, you may find that a standard insurance company may provide you with the protection that you need. As a bonus, you may be able to bundle it with other private insurance, like your renter's or auto insurance. If you are able to better describe the scope of your investment and business, we may be able to offer better advice.


----------



## Sony (Oct 1, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> I haven't used either of the services, but those are geared towards companies with a substantial amount of gear. If you are a one-man gig, you may find that a standard insurance company may provide you with the protection that you need. As a bonus, you may be able to bundle it with other private insurance, like your renter's or auto insurance. If you are able to better describe the scope of your investment and business, we may be able to offer better advice.



If you're just talking about your personal tools, I know most standard homeowners insurance will cover that. My homeowners insurance covers the loss of all my personal tools and stuff if it is inside my home during a fire or some such event.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 1, 2011)

I had homeowners insurance cover my tools stolen out of my car. Then my car insurance paid for the repair to the window broken.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 1, 2011)

If you have personal tools being stored at the theatre you can tag your home owners or rental insurance to cover them. When I was general contracting my truck insurance covered my tools in the trailer if it was attached but I had to tag it on an addotional if I was going to disconnect it and leave it on the job. I lost everything like that once and it was covered.


----------

